

Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover Review - aaronvegh
http://aaron.vegh.ca/2012/07/logitech-ultrathin-smart-cover-review/

======
SlipperySlope
Actually, on the iPad 3, speech recognition is really, really good. My wife
uses this keyboard for typing the few misspellings left over from speech
recognition. And for small edits.

An iPad 3 with this keyboard cover makes a great laptop substitute.

